

Blackbeard's Pirate Ship Yields Medical Supplies - Mz
http://news.discovery.com/history/blackbeards-pirate-ship-yields-medical-supplies-150128.htm

======
JoeAltmaier
'Ship's surgeon' in some cases meant they went through a training course,
which taught them how to amputate and extract teeth. Most often not a doctor
in the modern sense.

